# Is granulated, or powdered coffee, the best to store long term?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Thinking I will store some coffee in mylar bags, with oxy absorbers, and moisture absorbers.

But there is a lot of different types to buy. I have read instant is the best for long term storage but there is granulated, powdered, and freeze dried. Probably more.
What will stay best the longest when stored properly?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My brother Inor buys coffee beans, raw, and roasts and grinds them as needed. 
May be worth looking into. I love how you ask a lot of relavent questions.
And, yes, coffee is relevant.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My guess is freeze dried would last the longest. I hate the taste of it, though, so I'm hosed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

freeze dried in factory filled glass jars - it'll outlive you ....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Freeze dried is correct, the oils come out of it.

Best to open and insert o2 eaters.

Saves the taste that way, I can drink it but not regular because of the oils.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I just stock the regular coffee and rotate it every three months . Every month when I but coffee I take the first one off the shelf and put the new one in the back , on the third month I check the dates and rotate them as needed .I do have coffee in my prepp. it's freeze dried in the jar .


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I just wanted to get a good stash of coffee that will last for 20+ years, so I can pack it and forget about it.

Would love to pack a 20kg bucket of coffee, but it is so expensive. 
Coffee would be great for trading as well as drinking.

Really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

patriotpantry.com has a frieze dried coffee they say is packaged for 25 year storage. you can get it on Amazon.

sanmarcocoffee.com has a 25 lb bucket of green coffee that stores for 25? Years. You can google roasting your own coffee. It can be done in a black iron pan.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

All I can say is that if there is no coffee left on the shelf, you'll wish you stocked more than 3 months worth. It is vacuum sealed and the taste doesn't mean as much to me as the effect it has.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> My brother Inor buys coffee beans, raw, and roasts and grinds them as needed.
> May be worth looking into. I love how you ask a lot of relavent questions.
> And, yes, coffee is relevant.


Yeah, we talked about that. I just have so much on my plate right now. Eventually I may try it but with both of us working full time, well lets just say there are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yeah, we talked about that. I just have so much on my plate right now. Eventually I may try it but with both of us working full time, well lets just say there are not enough hours in the day.


My friend @inceptor I feel ya. I come home tired and worn out, and have zero energy to do the stuff im supposed to do, much less what I want to do.
Used to work 80 hours a week, now, with 40 I feel like a robot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have posted often concerning coffee. It is my beverage of choice . I will miss it. Research has proven there is no way I can grow it here. The almost coffee options are not worth it.
I will stock pile some and meter it saving up last pot for the end. Freeze dried Instant stored well in MRE's maybe for ever but it tasted bad. I will also miss the chocolate covered roasted coffee beans I enjoy once a year. Wife use to mail them to me when deployed. Having a great cup right now brewed in a Bunn coffee maker and served in my Harley ceramic coffee cup. Life is good.
Keep it Dry, keep it sealed it will store a long time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> My friend @inceptor I feel ya. I come home tired and worn out, and have zero energy to do the stuff im supposed to do, much less what I want to do.
> Used to work 80 hours a week, now, with 40 I feel like a robot.


I still work more than 40 but much less than the 60+ I used to. I'm enjoying being a peon. Not nearly the hassle. But, being mid 60's now, I just don't have the energy I used to. Being a desk jockey doesn't help with the stamina either.


----------



## Crazy Chris (Sep 24, 2016)

My bad if this is a dumb question to some , but were is the best place to get mylar bags? I'M a new prepper so for food I have it's all canned but i want to learn other methods of course to then the obvious


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Crazy Chris said:


> My bad if this is a dumb question to some , but were is the best place to get mylar bags? I'M a new prepper so for food I have it's all canned but i want to learn other methods of course to then the obvious


Amazon is a good starting point Crazy Chris!


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was thinking of storing already roasted beans in maylar bags, think it could work?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It should, the roasting probably removes most of the moisture. @BlackDog, what say yee?


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Deebo said:


> It should, the roasting probably removes most of the moisture. @BlackDog, what say yee?


I just saw this. Been busy and haven't been here in ages.

It is true that there is not much water in roasted coffee. But there are oils which will go rancid even in an oxygen free environment. 
The best way (IMO) to LTS coffee is to store green beans in mylar with oxygen absorbers. 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Holy Crap! I responded to this zombie thread because I just got a notice in my email. 
Then I saw the date, LOL 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> Holy Crap! I responded to this zombie thread because I just got a notice in my email.
> Then I saw the date, LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Yup, been there, done that.


----------

